# Game seeking players in K3, Illinois



## drascade (Nov 22, 2004)

Gaming group looking for some new players in the Kankakee area, south of Chicago.  We currently have 6 players but usually only 4 can make any session.  We run an Eberron, currently low level, campaign.  A Forgotten Realms and Greyhawk campaigns, at mid level.


----------

